# Marzocchi #



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

what it is homies....my homies has a pump head that he got from me a while back...an old school Marzocchi #11 or so i think cause when i ordered it thats what i got.....but he said something about the #'s on it....so i was wonderin if you can identify the # it is by the #'s on the head :dunno:

on the back piece of it it reads..
*1BC1167F97G*

and on the side it has two sets.....
*1S6ASP167A*
and...
*S00009B6*

and the date on it...
*3/01*

any ideas? :dunno:


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 20 2007, 01:37 PM~7308562
> *what it is homies....my homies has a pump head that he got from me a while back...an old school Marzocchi #11 or so i think cause when i ordered it thats what i got.....but he said something about the #'s on it....so i was wonderin if you can identify the # it is by the #'s on the head :dunno:
> 
> on the back piece of it it reads..
> ...


#9...........


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

no shit....i was under the impression it was an 11.....unless this fool gave me the #'s to a different head...


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst. (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Feb 20 2007, 02:14 PM~7308972
> *no shit....i was under the impression it was an 11.....unless this fool gave me the #'s to a different head...
> *


fo sho...#9...my homie MUFASA even said so.....


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

# 9 i have the same one


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

So...1S6ASP167A is a #9, 1S5ASP167A is a #7. What does a #11 say?1S7ASP167A?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 20 2007, 08:38 PM~7310893
> *So...1S6ASP167A is a #9, 1S5ASP167A is a #7. What does a #11 say?1S7ASP167A?
> *


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

i got this gears off my homie and don't know what numbers they are 
one of em has M S on the back ... other one has 1BC1167F976G and it's made in italy (marzocchi) and the other one has an F S on it that's as much as i know ...








some are bigger then the other ones as you can see i got a #6 hooked up to the front n my ride... sO i want to upgrade that one for sure...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

use the one on the left


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@Feb 25 2007, 10:15 PM~7350553
> *i got this gears off my homie and don't know what numbers they are
> one of em has M S on the back ... other one has 1BC1167F976G and it's made in italy  (marzocchi) and the other one has an  F S  on it that's as much as i know ...
> 
> ...


The one on the left is a marz. There should be a 1s#? on it and that is what you look at to determine the size. The two centers are fenner styles and the the right is a fenner stone. I agree with 81juicedregal, go with the marz. but, the fenners are reliable at lower voltage.


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

oh ha well yea those numbers are 1S5AS/P167 accordin to homeboy that one is a #7 and i doubt it'll make much of a difference from the #6 n my ride.. i think ima get a 9 or 11 wich one's better?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

You're right, 1s5 is a #7. As far as which gear you choose, it all depends what you are looking to do and how your setup is. Personally, I would run a #9 to the front and a #11 to the rear for a street setup at 72v or less.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Feb 25 2007, 11:43 PM~7351418
> *You're right, 1s5 is a #7.  As far as which gear you choose, it all depends what you are looking to do and how your setup is.  Personally, I would run a #9 to the front and a #11 to the rear for a street setup at 72v or less.
> *


i have the oppisite, 8 double pump to the rear 11 single to the front six batterys.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I like running a bigger pumphead to the rear so that when I lift the car(non hopper), the car will lift evenly at the same voltage. My hopper is running 7's in the rear, 13's up front


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Feb 25 2007, 07:42 PM~7350835
> *The one on the left is a marz.  There should be a 1s#? on it and that is what you look at to determine the size.  The two centers are fenner styles and the the right is a fenner stone.  I agree with 81juicedregal, go with the marz. but, the fenners are reliable at lower voltage.
> *


is this method the same for every type of gear???


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

how much more pressure u get between #9 and #11 g force II heads at say 48v(curiosity)


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 25 2007, 11:59 PM~7351594
> *is this method the same for every type of gear???
> *


The marz gears


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Feb 25 2007, 08:59 PM~7351595
> *how much more pressure u get between #9 and #11 g force II heads at say 48v(curiosity)
> *


 you would get more pressure with the #9, and more power with the #11, basically for voltage lower than 96v you want #9 anything over 96v #11 or 13


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Feb 25 2007, 11:59 PM~7351595
> *how much more pressure u get between #9 and #11 g force II heads at say 48v(curiosity)
> *


I can't give you a # but, you will get a "snappier" lift out of the 9.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 26 2007, 12:03 AM~7351634
> *you would get more pressure with the #9, and more power with the #11, basically for voltage lower than 96v you want #9 anything over 96v #11 or 13
> *


I somewhat agree whith your #'s but, it also depends if you are running a single pump or double pump.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

running double to the nose. and double to the rear. i noticed a big difference at that same voltage. i'm not hoppin just want my front to be snappy. i have the 11's /f and 9's/r when i ordered from p/h jimy told me for 72v to the nose that the 11 would work good. i know the 9 in snappier than the 11. and the 11 has more flow. also only using #6 hose f/r this is also a daily. i just want to hit the switch and have it pop me off the ground 2-3" that's it. not tryin to be really crazy. also will the higher gear at low v like 48v kill the batts faster than at 72v. i have 1 bank for all 4 pumps


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

No matter what voltage your setup is at, the bigger gear will drain the batteries faster cause it takes more torque to turn them. Try swapping your hoses around and see how you like it. The bigger gears have the extra flow to fill the rear(longer) cylinders faster to lock up the back as fast as the front.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

ok that makes sense about the bigger gear and batts. but i'm only going to use 10 of the 14"'s in the rear. the rest for 3's. i may change the hoses and see what happens tho. that will be later. the back is pretty snappy at 48. 1 lick getts it up about 6-7" already. hummm


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

mine says 1BC1167F986 anyone know what kind it is?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 26 2007, 03:36 AM~7352999
> *mine says 1BC1167F986 anyone know what kind it is?
> *


no one knows?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 27 2007, 05:54 PM~7365693
> *no one knows?
> *


Post the 1s# number


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

thanx for the feed back fellas


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Feb 27 2007, 06:15 PM~7365942
> *Post the 1s# number
> *


there isnt a 1s# :dunno:

only numbers i see are
1BF1167AF98G
1BC1167F98G


----------

